# PC to display on standard Television



## Badshah (May 4, 2008)

I want to know what shud I buy if I want to watch movies on my television instead of my monitor.

I guess I need a video card ... but do i need a graphic card too ?

pls suggest me some names with good quality & its price.

as i am new to this forum, pls bear with my limited knowledge.

regards


----------



## Pat (May 4, 2008)

I would imagine that you would need a graphic card that supports S-Video out! After that you can connect your machine to your tv using S-Video cable! So first step would be to check at the back of your cabinet if you have a s-video out port (it looks somewhat like the old ps/2 ports)!


----------



## Badshah (May 4, 2008)

I dont have the port which ur saying.

*maxupload.com/img/24490BEB.png
*maxupload.com/img/6A47B047.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

+1 to pat. Get a graphics card with a s-Video Out, most cards these days have it. Then connect it to the video-in of the TV.


----------



## Badshah (May 4, 2008)

^ how will be the quality for watching movies ?

can u suggest some good quality card names & its price ..


----------



## Pat (May 4, 2008)

Quality will be decent enough..Depends more on the video quality!
For information regarding cards and prices, I would recommend you to open a thread in relevant section (Hardware troubleshooting in this case) and ask the question for better replies! Sorry I am not in touch with the gpu market in India so cant help about that!


----------



## Pathik (May 5, 2008)

What mobo do you have?


----------



## Badshah (May 5, 2008)

intel original 945

model is D945GCR i guess


----------



## tinku dhar (May 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me how much this SVIDEO wire cost ?


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 12, 2008)

Well, s-video cable shud cost u between Rs. 100-150. It shud be available at any computer hardware store. Usually, it would have one s-video port at one end and *2 RCA ports* at the other end. RCA ports are those 3 colored ports that are used to connect dvd players. Please note that only one of those RCA cables carry video signal, so try each one of them and put the other one in any of the sound port(L/R).

These s-video cables are not so reliable and so doesnt work at times. When i tried connecting my lappy to the TV, it was the 3rd cable that actually worked. All this setup is a bit messy but if it works once, u wud be happy. Although dont expect a very gud video output, at times it turns out to be black and white. That could be due to loose connection or faulty cable. The vendors selling these cable know it cud be faulty, so it wont be an issue getting it replaced.

Apart from the s-video cable, you wud need to get another cable for sound. This wud have a standard 3.5mm jack at one end that wud connect into the audio-out port of ur computer and on the other side, it'll have 1 RCA port. Put it into one of the audio ports(L/R) of ur TV. This cable shud cost u arnd Rs.50.

After connecting the cables, restart ur computer and then change the settings on ur computer to send the output to ur TV. The details of these settings would be provided in the manual of ur graphics card.

Before attempting all these, do check if ur tv has a s-video-in port. If so, get a s-video to s-video cable, else s-video to RCA cable. Rest everything remains the same.


----------



## tinku dhar (May 13, 2008)

thnx fo the info dude


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 13, 2008)

@ Akkies 2000 , if the person is having a good GPU , even then the video output on the television won't be good ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 14, 2008)

^^ bump ^^


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 20, 2008)

I'm not sure how much difference wud a good GPU make. On my Sony Vaio with GeForce Go 7400, it comes out well. Recently, i got a Samsung LCD TV and connected it through a VGA cable. That was the perfect picture. But never mind, s-video is also good as long as u dont start comparing them.


----------

